# can't wait to give this a shot..



## russo (Jun 19, 2008)

my lake is twice as covered in lillies this year as it was last year
cant wait to give this spro froggie a try this weekend

i usually just rip tubes across the pads at a decent speed for aggressive hits
any suggestions how to fish this guy? slowwwwww i assume?


----------



## Jim (Jun 20, 2008)

I have the same one and color. Fish it slow and let them take it for like 2-3 seconds before you set the hook.


----------



## SMDave (Jun 20, 2008)

Bob it. Jerk it, glide it, then pause it for 2-5 seconds. Repeat.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jun 20, 2008)

There are so many ways to fish these types of frogs, the best way to sum it up is to vary your retrieve. Vary it from cast to cast or vary it within the cast. You can not fish them too slow or too fast, let the fish tell you what they want. I primarily fish them in the thickest cover, but have also had fish hit them in completely open water as well. 

A tip that sounds pretty obvious, but a lot of people disregard, watch reel frogs. Pay attention to how they move through the lillies and what not. Something I have picked up on is that real frogs rarely pause too long in open water. With that being said, when there are patches of open water within the cover I will fish slower over the cover and speed the retrieve up when I hit the open pockets. Of course this is not the one rule to stick by, because I have had many hits in the open water on a long pause. 

Real frogs also sit in one spot for an extremely long time, so if you have the paitience, there is no lenght of time that is too long to let a frog sit in one spot. I am talking 5+ minutes, I do not have the patience for this anymore, but I once did. I figured this technique out by getting backlashes on my casts and taking a long time to dig them out. As soon as I moved the frog BAM fish

Good luck and as said before, be sure you feel the fish before you set the hook. The bronzeye frog is an excellent frog to use, good luck with it, and let us know how you make out.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jun 20, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> ...Something I have picked up on is that real frogs rarely pause too long in open water...


I have read where people say to fish your frog just like a real one and don't let it pause in the open water. The real frogs don't do this because they know they will get eaten. I always give my frog a pause in an open patch or just in the open water and will often get a bite then.

jkbirocz said it best when he said to vary your retrieve.


----------



## Pont (Jun 26, 2008)

Had a lot of luck on those froggies this year. Small suggestion for them though. Bend the hooks up slightly. Not to much or they won't come through the crap. Minimum 7ft heavy action rod, and minimum 50lb braid. Suffix has been my choice but to each is own. Also bought the high speed revo for my frogs this year. Love it! 
I had 20lb mono on a 7ft med heavy rod and lost a 5lber, and 3lber in a tourny that I know I would have won had I made these adjustements. Oh well, I guess that's why I fish tournies, so I can learn the hard way! LOL! I did end up in 3rd though (when i put on the spook and stopped loosing fish!).


----------

